# AEM install



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I am getting ready to install my AEM Brute Force CAI. Can anyone tell me if there is anything I should know or be away of that I may have to do before, during or after the install? I figure that since a lot of you fellow owners have granted your Goats the ability to breathe better, someone might have some pointers for me.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

BlackSheep said:


> I am getting ready to install my AEM Brute Force CAI. Can anyone tell me if there is anything I should know or be away of that I may have to do before, during or after the install? I figure that since a lot of you fellow owners have granted your Goats the ability to breathe better, someone might have some pointers for me.


Just disconnect the battery.
It comes with instructions, very easy install.
If your car is an 06 , needs tuning after install.


----------



## BigUnit42 (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of tuning do you mean? Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

BigUnit42 said:


> What kind of tuning do you mean? Sorry for the ignorance.


No sorry's man we are here to help!
If your car is an 06, needs to retune the ECU after install because the mixture is too reach 10:1 in my case.
But for the 05 model is not a problem!


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

BigUnit42 said:


> What kind of tuning do you mean? Sorry for the ignorance.


What year is our car?


----------

